# Aftermarket STOCK Android 4.0 Head Unit



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

If you search android cruze in aliexpress you will find the vendors that will sell you with no minimum order. I have been trying to find someone who had this installed and cannot get any answers on these units. The ads say that the steering wheel controls are programmable, however I would like more info on setting up wifi in the car or just go 3g. I would prefer to stream via tunein app and cancel my xm subscription. Streaming movies via plex could workd but not sure what kind of wifi connection this will provide.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

"Aftermarket Stock" 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

This would be extremely nice to do to your Cruze but one thing you are going to have to remember is that the Korean/Chinese Cruze is completely different from the US/Canada Cruze in terms of electrical work, and you will most likely have to do a lot of re-wiring in order to make it work properly, if the connectors/harness heads even match up with ours.

Its something you need to remember when looking into buying anything electrical from another country for your car, especially since the Cruze was first introduced in Korea in 2009, and then it was re-made to fit US/Canada qualifications and sold in North America in 2011.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sold to US 2010 .and those head units are not all plug n play . People have had a tough time with integration !


----------



## DamageCase (Jun 10, 2012)

Roccityroller said:


> "Aftermarket Stock"
> 
> This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


The version of Android is stock. No crappy built in launcher etc...




Smurfenstein said:


> This would be extremely nice to do to your Cruze but one thing you are going to have to remember is that the Korean/Chinese Cruze is completely different from the US/Canada Cruze in terms of electrical work, and you will most likely have to do a lot of re-wiring in order to make it work properly, if the connectors/harness heads even match up with ours.
> 
> Its something you need to remember when looking into buying anything electrical from another country for your car, especially since the Cruze was first introduced in Korea in 2009, and then it was re-made to fit US/Canada qualifications and sold in North America in 2011.


I have emailed both of them sellers, and so far only the seller of the second unit has replied. She said it is completely compatible with a 2012 North American Cruze and is plug and play. They are allowing me to buy one unit for 411$ shipping included. The only thing holding me back is that it is Android 2.3.4, way too old for me. I need 4.0 at least. I emailed asking if there is an update for it, if not I think I will stay away. I am going to try and get in contact of the sellers with this with android 4.0.

I will update when I hear more!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Why do you need versiin 4.0 ICS os in a car

Sent from my Droid


----------



## DamageCase (Jun 10, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Why do you need versiin 4.0 ICS os in a car
> 
> Sent from my Droid


Well because a lot of the apps now a days require 4.0 and up, the launcher I use requires 4.0 as well as car home ultra. Not to mention its going to run much smoother than an older version.


----------



## DamageCase (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't think I'm going to go with this system. So far the sellers only want to use western union. Don't feel safe doing that AT ALL. I will be saying bye bye to 4-500$! Man, I really wanted one of these too! 

Im going to keep digging though, I will keep you guys posted!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

DamageCase said:


> Don't think I'm going to go with this system. So far the sellers only want to use western union. Don't feel safe doing that AT ALL. I will be saying bye bye to 4-500$! Man, I really wanted one of these too!
> 
> Im going to keep digging though, I will keep you guys posted!


Try this place out
https://escrow.com/

Sent from my Droid


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

DamageCase said:


> Don't think I'm going to go with this system. So far the sellers only want to use western union. Don't feel safe doing that AT ALL. I will be saying bye bye to 4-500$! Man, I really wanted one of these too!
> 
> Im going to keep digging though, I will keep you guys posted!


Damage...Aliexpress allows you to pay by credit card and the money is held in escrow until you receive the product and write feedback on the product. In regards to 4.0 (ICS) you will have to root the device and reinstall the OS.


----------



## DamageCase (Jun 10, 2012)

RoadRage said:


> Damage...Aliexpress allows you to pay by credit card and the money is held in escrow until you receive the product and write feedback on the product. In regards to 4.0 (ICS) you will have to root the device and reinstall the OS.


Yeah I've seen that page, but they're a lot more expensive. I'm going to keep looking around and getting quotes though. And yes, I would have to unlock the Bootloader to install 4.0, I dont know how I will do that since im not getting any feedback on the xda developers forums. This is why im trying to get a 4.0 unit but they're all almost 600$. Gonna keep looking!

Found this one: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...hevrolet-cruze-2008-2011-with/1103523189.html

I think im gonna just go for it next week. Im going to email the seller now to get some more info!

Also, this says its only to 2011 Cruze. I have a 2012, Is there any difference?


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

*Cruze android HU*



DamageCase said:


> Yeah I've seen that page, but they're a lot more expensive. I'm going to keep looking around and getting quotes though. And yes, I would have to unlock the Bootloader to install 4.0, I dont know how I will do that since im not getting any feedback on the xda developers forums. This is why im trying to get a 4.0 unit but they're all almost 600$. Gonna keep looking!
> 
> Found this one: Free shipping 3G wifi Android 4.0 car radio dvd for Chevrolet cruze 2008 2011 with free map free wifi dongle-in Car DVD from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com
> 
> ...


I have researched the different Chinese Head Units ou there and purchased an Android 4.2.2 version with a capacitive screen through LSQStar/Aliexpress. This HU was not compatible and actually caused my dash information to change to Chinese! I tried several different software updates they provided, before finally invoking the Aliexpress guarranty. It's now been 4 months and $100 shipping returning this unit..still waiting for a refund. Lesson here is don't purchase from Aliexpress.

Now for the good news. The original Android unit I wanted was the Roadnav model I045, but they did not release the 4.03 version until the end of last month. I purchased it from Carnaviplayer.com, since they are active is some customer forum and appeared to have good after purchase technical support. I've now had it installed for 4 weeks and very happy with it. It has a resistive screen but works well and added a screen protector to protect it, as well as give it a glass look finish. The only stock features I lost was the Bluetooth. I was not using the onstar or Satelite radio. All factory sounds, including rear parking sensors worked seamlessly. I added a backup camera and even shows which sensors are in alarm on the screen. The Head Unit even has a settings interface to change all the factory vehicle settings, like door locks, lights, ect...
My Cruze has the Pioneer sound and had to wire in 12v to the amp/remote control to turn sound on. Other than this one modification, it was plug and play. This Roadnav HU has an awsome built I n DSP for audio adjustment and turns the Pioneer 9 speaker system into major upgrade, seems to double power output and allow for better EQ adjustment.
Uses standard wifi dongle to connect to internet. Works well with Pandora, Email, google, and just about any 4.0 supported apps/wigets. This model also come preloaded with Igo Navigation (Android version).

Very cool to have iHeart Radio or Pandora on those Traffic commutes to work. Google maps with live traffic also come in handy.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Good work Texan...finally I can now plan an audio upgrade. Question..I love the Bluetooth functionality, however your saying that the head unit didnt come with it? Or are you stating the stock Blu is now disabled?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

RoadRage said:


> Good work Texan...finally I can now plan an audio upgrade. Question..I love the Bluetooth functionality, however your saying that the head unit didnt come with it? Or are you stating the stock Blu is now disabled?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The factory bluetooth will npt work once this HU is installed. The HU comes with Bluetooth, internal and external mic. The sound from the internal mic is not as good as the factory BT and I have issue with the HU recognizing the external mic. The seller is working with me to resolve it. They are looking into a possible firmware bug, since I'm not the only one reporting the issue. If you purchase one, go with the carnaviplayer.com seller. They are on the technical staff for this model "I045" by Roadnav and can provide any parts and firmware update support. I feel comfortable that the BT issue will get resolved. Everything else with this unit is exceptional. I posted a uTube video of this unit yesterday. Search by Chevy Cruze android.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Texan ...this is my next purchase for sure. I love the way it looks stock with the a/c controls and all. How does the internet/3g work in regards to pandora, etc...are you setting up as a wifi hotspot from your phone?


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

RoadRage said:


> Texan ...this is my next purchase for sure. I love the way it looks stock with the a/c controls and all. How does the internet/3g work in regards to pandora, etc...are you setting up as a wifi hotspot from your phone?


I'm using my Samsung S3 for a hotspot. The HU does not come with a wifi dongle, but I had an spare basic USB dongle on one of my Home PCs which worked perfectly. You can connect it to your home wifi for loading of apps and updates.
Pandora and iHeart Radio work great with awsome sound, way better than FM radio. If you have the Pioneer factory sound, you will need to make a wiring modification for the amp to turn on. This HU has a Equalizer/DSP feature which blows away the factory sound.

I was literaly the first to purchase this HU in the US. I saw it advertized on Aliexpress and contacted Carnaviplayer about it's availabilty. They added it to their website an hour later so I could place an order. They contacted me yesterday about an updated software for this model, due to some minor bugs I reported. I'm very happy with all the feattures it provides, even with a few minor bugs, but nice to know they are willing to improve it for their customers after the sale. The HU software can be downloaded and installed from an SD card, whenever an update is available.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Texan...do you know if this unit supports mirrorcast or sone form of screen mirroring capability? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

Mirrorlink is advertized as capable, but I have not tested that feature. Check the product link I provided for carnaviplayer.com. They are the best sellers technically and can answer any questions you have.


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

Texan said:


> Mirrorlink is advertized as capable, but I have not tested that feature. Check the product link I provided for carnaviplayer.com. They are the best sellers technically and can answer any questions you have.


This is the URL link for this particular Head Unit.
Android 4.0 OS Navigation Player For Chevrolet Cruze 2008-2012 : Aftermarket Navigation Car Stereo, Android Navigation DVD Player, Car Navigation Head Unit


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

Texan said:


> The factory bluetooth will npt work once this HU is installed. The HU comes with Bluetooth, internal and external mic. The sound from the internal mic is not as good as the factory BT and I have issue with the HU recognizing the external mic. The seller is working with me to resolve it. They are looking into a possible firmware bug, since I'm not the only one reporting the issue. If you purchase one, go with the carnaviplayer.com seller. They are on the technical staff for this model "I045" by Roadnav and can provide any parts and firmware update support. I feel comfortable that the BT issue will get resolved. Everything else with this unit is exceptional. I posted a uTube video of this unit yesterday. Search by Chevy Cruze android.


Thought I would follow up on the bluetooth issue I was having. The latest software update from carnavplayer fixed to tunnel sound issue I was having with the internal mic. I've used the head unit's bluetooth several times this week without any complaints.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Texan...one last question..I wanted to know if album art is displayed when playing music through an SD card. I would imagine so, along with edited id3 information. Also, is the wifi hotspot tedious? Do you have it set up to connect automatically when you get in the car. This is why I was questioning the mirror-link option. This way I can plug it directly to my phone and share the feed. Setting up wifi each time i get in the car may be a task, especially in the mornings.


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

There is some dafault album art, but they may be the way I added my music without the album info. If you include the album info, I assume that it would display. The wifi automatically connects to any connections you have setup. When I start the car, it connects to the house wifi and refreshes the weather data on my home screen while I'm getting my rugrats in the car.

They are still working on fine tuning the software. There are a few minor bugs, like the application volume equalizer. This app allows you to indivually equalize the volume for all the sound sources. However, it current requires you to enter the app for the saved settings to apply after a reboot. There's also a bug with it starting up the last app, after reboot. Sometimes it's not the last app that was open before the shutdown. These are minor to me and I have quick workarounds so they don't bother me. I suspect these will get resolved with future software updates as well.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

more than likely those tablets are not Google certified and as such do not have the Google apps (such as the Play Store).


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> more than likely those tablets are not Google certified and as such do not have the Google apps (such as the Play Store).


It comes with google play store installed and accepted my account login without any issues. I've been able to install most of my apps I wanted for the car. The only limitation I've found is apps which require higher than 800x480 screen resolution.

There are many versions available through China and all have google play. The Canbus features/compatability is where I believe this manufacturer excels above the others.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Did I miss the pics of the install?


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

*Pics*



Mick said:


> Did I miss the pics of the install?[/QUOte
> 
> I've attached some pics. I also have a YouTube video posted. Search Cruze Android DVD for the Roadnav I045.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Texan said:


> It comes with google play store installed and accepted my account login without any issues.


cool, nice to know.


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

Texan said:


> Mick said:
> 
> 
> > Did I miss the pics of the install?[/QUOte
> ...


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

RoadRage said:


> Texan...one last question..I wanted to know if album art is displayed when playing music through an SD card. I would imagine so, along with edited id3 information. Also, is the wifi hotspot tedious? Do you have it set up to connect automatically when you get in the car. This is why I was questioning the mirror-link option. This way I can plug it directly to my phone and share the feed. Setting up wifi each time i get in the car may be a task, especially in the mornings.


Finally tried a different music player app, POWERAMP, and is much better than the stock HU music player app. The indexing works perfectly, shows album art (even option to download if art is missing), includes an equalizer, all the standard music player features and more. The limitless options for apps makes this Android HU far exceed my expectations.

I attached a picture with the poweramp app.


----------



## rgscomputers (Sep 23, 2014)

Very Interested in this head unit. Just found out about onstar remote link. I really like some of the features. Does ONStar still work with this unit installed?


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Aug 8, 2014)

What about the '13 Cruze's.. my car got the crappy MyLink


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

rgscomputers said:


> Very Interested in this head unit. Just found out about onstar remote link. I really like some of the features. Does ONStar still work with this unit installed?


No. You will lose the the stock onstar and bluetoouth audio features. It comes with built in bluetooth which works works well and I never subscribed to the onstar after the trial.


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

BigNorm4Life said:


> What about the '13 Cruze's.. my car got the crappy MyLink


Check with carnaviplayer.com for availability on the 2013 model. They are very responsive to questions by email. This version just released in May and not sure when they plan to release a version for the 2013 cruze.


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey Texan

Is OnStar totally disabled? would I be able to use the Onstar app to start my car and all that?


----------

